

Is email the ultimate social environment? - brezina
http://gigaom.com/2007/09/20/is-email-the-ultimate-social-environment/

======
steve
Depends. Does it serve alcohol?

~~~
pstuart
More importantly: will it get you laid?

------
gqgy
how about facebook taking over as the "ultimate social environment" to
whatever it is right now? reason why i throw that out there is because it has
many functions all in one: email, photos, IM, etc.

------
far33d
Maybe, second to the phone (less spam)

~~~
nickb
Agreed. SPAM, phisihing scams, 419 etc is the Achilles heel of email. I often
watch/ask how my 12 and 9 year old cousins use Internet... neither of them use
or like email. They all use either IM or msg through sites.

Email will never go away but its use will be reduced as the new generation
grows up.

~~~
mdemare
Maybe, but perhaps your cousins will start using email more as their social
circle expands.

~~~
rms
or facebook

~~~
brezina
....or their friends live further than 4 houses away.... or they get a job

~~~
far33d
Email is not going anywhere for a while. It might move around in the hierarchy
of formality, but that's all.

------
aswanson
Email is horrible.

------
bkmrkr
are they giving out invite codes?

~~~
brezina
We will be rolling out more invites soon. You can sign up to be notified on
our homepage www.xobni.com

------
alaskamiller
i can twit you, chat you, email you, or send you my blogroll. it's all just
formatted text meant to communicate. and albeit mail and chat being the
stickiest apps online, to say that email is somehow better than facebook is a
farce. there's no set standard mode of communication.

if someone makes an utility that can auto-scale your message though, that'll
be nifty. so if i type less than 140 characters, i want it to show up on my
twitter list. if i address it singularly i want it to be sent via email. if i
type a long winded essay i expect it to be published somewhere somehow.

~~~
yters
Yeah, exactly. All these mediums are just waiting to be integrated. Just think
how similar chat and email are.

